# Wonder Boy's Flohmarkt



## Wonder_Boy (3. August 2019)

Hallo, ich möchte mich auf diesem Wege von meinen Videospielen trennen. Bei den Spielen handelt es sich um lose Module, wenn nichts dahinter stehen sollte!

Game Boy
- 4 in 1 3,-
- 32 in 1 8,-
- 82 in 1 15,-
- Donkey Kong 7,-
- Donkey Kong Land 7,-
- Donkey Kong Land 2 7,-
- DuckTales 5,-
- F-1 Race 3,-
- Gargoyles Quest 5,-
- ‎Hugo 2 (inkl. Anleitung) 7,-
- ‎Mickey’s Dangerous Chase 5,-
- Myghty Morphin Power Rangers: The Movie 5,-
- ‎Pinocchio 5,-
- Pokémon Goldene Edition 12,-
- ‎Pokémon Trading Card Game 5,-
- Solar Striker 5,-
- ‎Super Mario Land 2: 6 Golden Coins (inkl. Anleitung) 15,-
- ‎Super R. C. Pro-AM 5,-
- Tetris 7,-
- The Amazing Spider-Man 5,-
- WWF Superstars 3,-
- Yoshi’s Cookie 5,-

Game Boy Anleitungen
- ‎Das Dschungelbuch 2,-
- Pokémon Gelbe Edition 3,-
- ‎Super Mario Land 3,-
- ‎Teenage Mutant Hero Turtles II: Back from the Sewers 2,-
- Tiny Toon Adventures: Babs' big Break 2,-
- ‎Wario Land: Super Mario Land 3 3,-

Game Boy Zubehör
- 4-Spieler-Adapter 5,-
- Aufbewahrungshüllen für Module je 0,50

Game Boy Advance
- 2 in 1 (Findet Nemo & Die Unglaublichen) 8,-
- ‎2 in 1 (SpongeBob Schwammkopf: Supersponge & SpongeBob Schwammkopf: Die Rache des Fliegenden Holländers) 8,-
- Crash Bandicoot Fusion (OVP inkl. Anleitung) 15,-
- Der SpongeBob Schwammkopf Film 5,-
- Die Sims 2 3,-
- Dogz 3,-
- GT Racers 3,-
- Harry Potter und der Feuerkelch (OVP inkl. Anleitung) 10,-
- Harry Potter und der Orden des Phönix (OVP inkl. Anleitung) 10,-
- ‎Herbie Fully Loaded 3,-
- ‎Mario vs. Donkey Kong 8,-
- ‎Pferd & Pony: Best Friends - Mein Pferd 3,-
- ‎Pferd & Pony: Lass uns reiten 2 (OVP inkl. Anleitung) 10,-
- Pokémon Blattgrüne Edition 30,-
- ‎Scooby Doo 2: Die Monster sind los (OVP inkl. Anleitung) 10,-
- ‎Spirit: Der Wilde Mustang (OVP inkl. Anleitung) 10,-
- ‎SpongeBob Schwammkopf: Die Rache des Fliegenden Holländers 5,-
- ‎SpongeBob Schwammkopf und seine Freunde im Fotofieber 5,-

Game Boy Advance Zubehör
- 1x Aufbewahrungshülle für zwei Module 1,-

Nintendo DS
- Abenteuer auf der Delfininsel (OVP inkl. Anleitung) 10,-
- Age of Empires: The Age of Kings 8,-
- Animal Crossing: Wild World 10,-
- Anno 1701 5,-
- Asphalt: Urban GT 5,-
- Asphalt 2: Urban GT 5,-
- Astérix & Obélix XXL 2 - Mission: Wifix (OVP inkl. Anleitung) 10,-
- ‎Avatar - Der Herr der Elemente 5,-
- ‎Avatar - Der Herr der Elemente: Der Pfad des Feuers 5,-
- ‎Bakugan: Spieler des Schicksals 5,-
- Bejeweled Twist 5,-
- ‎Best Friends: Hunde und Katzen 5,-
- Best of Bibi Blocksberg: Neustadt im Hex-Chaos & Das gestohlene Hexbuch 8,-
- Beyblade Metal Masters: NightmareRex (OVP inkl. Anleitung) 10,-
- Bibi Blocksberg: Der verhexte Schloss-Schatz (OVP inkl. Anleitung) 10,-
- Bomberman DS 8,-
- ‎Buckingham Palace 5,-
- Burnout Legends 5,-
- Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare 5,-
- Catz 5,-
- Crazy Machines 5,-
- ‎Der Herr der Ringe: Die Eroberung 5,-
- ‎Die Legende von Aang 5,-
- Die Sims 2 5,-
- ‎Disney High School Musical 3: Senior Year 5,-
- ‎Disney Prinzessin: Bezaubernde Geschichten 5,-
- Dr. Kawashima's Gehirn-Jogging 5,-
- Dr. Kawashima's mehr Gehirn-Jogging 5,-
- Dragon Ball Z: Goku Densetsu 7,-
- ‎DTM Race Driver 3: Create and Race 5,-
- English Training: Spielend Englisch lernen (OVP inkl. Anleitung) 10,-
- ‎Eragon 5,-
- Farm Life 5,-
- ‎FIFA 08 3,-
- FIFA 09 3,-
- ‎FIFA Street 3 3,-
- ‎Guitar Hero on Tour: Decades 5,-
- Hamsterz 5,-
- Harvest Moon DS: Mein Inselparadies (OVP ohne Anleitung) 13,-
- Hello Kitty: Big City Dreams (OVP inkl. Anleitung) 10,-
- ‎Horse Life 2 5,-
- Horsez: Abenteuer auf dem Reiterhof (OVP inkl. Anleitung) 10,-
- ‎Iron Man 2 5,-
- It's Your Stage Dance! (OVP ohne Anleitung) 8,-
- Jagdfieber 5,-
- ‎Kim Possible 6: Auf der Jagd nach Gemini 5,-
- ‎Kochkurs 5,-
- Kung Fu Panda 5,-
- Lernerfolg Grundschule - Mathematik: Klasse 1-4 (OVP inkl. Anleitung) 10,-
- Mario Kart DS 12,-
- Mario Party DS (OVP inkl. Anleitung) 15,-
- Mario Slam Basketball 10,-
- ‎MähJongg DS 5,-
- Mein erstes Katzenbaby (OVP ohne Anleitung) 8,-
- Meine Tierpension (OVP inkl. Anleitung) 10,-
- Metroid Prime Hunters: First Hunt (OVP inkl. Anleitung) 5,-
- Monster High: Ghoul Spirit 5,-
- Mord auf der Titanic 5,-
- ‎My Animal Centre in Africa 5,-
- ‎My Health Coach: Stop Smoking 5,-
- ‎My Secret World 5,-
- ‎My Sims 5,-
- My Sims Kingdom 5,-
- Nanda's Island (OVP inkl. Anleitung) 10,-
- ‎Natalie Brooks: Mystery at Hillcrest High 5,-
- New Super Mario Bros. 12,-
- Nintendogs Dachshund & Friends 7,-
- Nintendogs: Labrador & Friends 7,-
- Petz: Hamsterfreunde (OVP inkl. Anleitung) 10,-
- Petz: Meine Katzen-Familie 5,-
- ‎Planzen gegen Zombies 5,-
- ‎Pocket Book 5,-
- Pokémon Diamant-Edition 15,-
- Pokémon Goldene Edition HeartGold (OVP inkl. Anleitung) 50,-
- Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Erkundungsteam Himmel (OVP inkl. Anleitung) 35,-
- Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Erkundungsteam Zeit 10,-
- Pokémon Ranger (OVP inkl. Anleitung) 15,-
- Pokémon Weisse Edition (OVP inkl. Anleitung) 25,-
- Pony Friends (OVP ohne Anleitung) 8,-
- Prinzessin Lillifee Spielesammlung: Meine wunderbare Welt & Feenzauber (OVP inkl. Anleitung) 10,-
- Professor Layton und die verlorene Zukunft 10,-
- Rock Revolution 5,-
- SimAnimals (OVP inkl. Anleitung) 10,-
- Sophies Freunde: Modern Dance (OVP inkl. Anleitung) 10,-
- Spectrobes 7,-
- Spielen wir Mami (OVP inkl. Anleitung) 10,-
- Spider-Man: Battle for New York (OVP inkl. Anleitung) 10,-
- Spider-Man 2 5,-
- ‎SpongeBob Schwammkopf: Der Gelbe Rächer 5,-
- ‎SpongeBob und seine Freunde: Durch dick und dünn! 5,-
- Super Mario 64 DS 12,-
- ‎Super Scribble Nauts 5,-
- The Legend of Spyro: Dawn of the Dragon 10,-
- The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass 12,-
- ‎Transformers - Die Rache: Autobots 5,-
- Wiley's WireWay: Total verboingt! 5,-
- Wimmelbild Creator (DSi) 5,-

Nintendo 3DS
- Animal Crossing: Happy Home Designer 12,-
- Asphalt 3D (OVP) 10,-
- Castlevania: Lords of Shadow - Mirror of Fate (OVP) 20,-
- Crash Time 3D 7,-
- Disney Epic Mickey: Power of Illusion 10,-
- Donkey Kong Country Returns 3D (OVP) 15,-
- FIFA 12 5,-
- Inzuma Eleven 3: Lightning Bolt 10,-
- Kampf der Giganten: Dinosaurier 3D (OVP) 10,-
- Kirby Triple Deluxe 12,-
- LEGO Batman 3: Jenseits von Gotham (OVP) 10,-
- LEGO Batman 3: Jenseits von Gotham 7,-
- LEGO Der Hobbit (OVP) 10,-
- LEGO Ninjago: Schatten des Ronin (OVP) 10,-
- LEGO Star Wars: Das Erwachen der Macht (OVP) 10,-
- LEGO Star Wars III: The Clone Wars (OVP) 10,-
- Luigi's Mansion 2 12,-
- Mario & Sonic bei den Olympischen Spielen Rio 2016 10,-
- Mario Kart 7 12,-
- Mario Party: Island Tour 12,-
- Metroid Prime: Federation Force (OVP) 15,-
- New Super Mario Bros. 2 12,-
- Pokémon Mond (OVP) 20,-
- Pokémon Sonne (OVP) 20,-
- Rayman 3D 10,-
- Resident Evil Revelations (OVP) 15,-
- Star Fox 64 3DS (OVP) 15,-
- Super Mario 3D Land (OVP) 15,-
- Tenkai Knights: Brave Battle 10,-
- The Legend of Zelda: Between Worlds (OVP) 20,-

Nintendo Entertainment System
- 3 in 1 (Super Mario Bros., Tetris & Nintendo World Cup) 18,-
- Die Schlümpfe 8,-
- Lemmings 8,-
- Mario Bros. 15,-
- Pinball 7,-
- Super Mario Bros. (inkl. Schuber) 10,-
- Super Mario Bros. 3 (inkl. Schuber) 12,-
- Yoshi’s Cookie 8,-

Super Nintendo (PAL-Version)
- ActRaiser (OVP inkl. Anleitung) 100,-
- Alien vs. Predator 80,-
- Astérix 12,-
- Barkley: Shut up and Jam! 8,-
- Big Sky Trooper 18,-
- Blackhawk 40,-
- Bubsy 12,-
- Das Dschungelbuch 10,-
- Donkey Kong Country 20,-
- ‎Equinox 25,-
- F-Zero 10,-
- ‎Goof Troop 12,-
- Home Alone 8,-
- Jurassic Park 12,-
- ‎Krusty's Super Fun House 10,-
- ‎Mario Paint 5,-
- Mega Man X 50,-
- Mr. Nutz 12,-
- Mystic Quest Legend 20,-
- NBA Jam 10,-
- ‎NBA Live 96 (OVP ohne Anleitung) 12,-
- PGA Golf Tour 5,-
- Pilotwings 8,-
- Pinball Dreams 5,-
- Secret of Evermore 20,-
- Secret of Mana 25,-
- Starwing 10,-
- Street Fighter II 15,-
- Street Fighter II Turbo 20,-
- ‎Super Ghouls 'n Ghosts 15,-
- Super Mario All-Stars 15,-
- Super Mario All-Stars (OVP inkl. Anleitung) 50,-
- Super Mario Kart 25,-
- ‎Super Mario World 8,-
- Super Mario World 2: Yoshi's Island 20,-
- Super Metroid 40,-
- Super Soccer (OVP inkl. Anleitung) 15,-
- Super Star Wars: The Empire Strikes Back 30,-
- Super Turrican 40,-
- Teenage Mutant Hero Turtles: Tournament Fighters 30,-
- Teenage Mutant Hero Turtles IV: Turtles in Time 40,-
- Terminator 2: The Arcade Game 10,-
- Tetris & Dr. Mario 12,-
- ‎The Great Circus Mystery - starring Mickey & Minnie 15,-
- The Incredible Crash Dummies 7,-
- The Incredible Hulk 12,-
- ‎The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past 25,-
- ‎The Magical Quest - starring Mickey Mouse 15,-
- ‎Tiny Toon Adventures: Buster Busts Loose! 10,-
- World League Basketball 8,-
- ‎Yogi Bear's Cartoon Capers 8,-
- Zombies 30,-

Super Nintendo (US-Version)
- Dino City 15,-
- Lufia & The Fortress of Doom (inkl. Schuber) 80,-
- Street Fighter II (inkl. Anleitung) 17,-
- Street Fighter II Turbo (OVP inkl. Anleitung) 30,-
- Super Mario Kart (inkl. Anleitung) 30,-
- Super Smash T.V. 15,-
- Super Street Fighter II (OVP inkl. Anleitung) 30,-

Super Nintendo (JAP-Version)
- Chrono Trigger (OVP inkl. Anleitung) 20,-
- Final Fight 2 (OVP ohne Anleitung) 40,-
- Parodius 15,-

Super Nintendo Zubehör
- Game Buster 10,-
- Pro Action Replay 2 (inkl. Code Book) 30,-
- ‎Super Game Boy 10,-
- US-Adapter 20,-

Master System
- Alex Kidd: High-Tech World (inkl. Anleitung) 10,-
- ‎Alex Kidd in Shinobi World (inkl. Anleitung) 10,-
- ‎Astérix (inkl. Anleitung) 7,-
- ‎California Games (inkl. Anleitung) 5,-
- ‎Choplifter (inkl. Anleitung) 5,-
- ‎Deep Duck Trouble starring Donald Duck (inkl. Anleitung) 10,-
- ‎F-16 Fighter 5,-
- Galaxy Force 5,-
- ‎Gangster Town (inkl. Anleitung) 7,-
- ‎Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade (inkl. Anleitung) 7,-
- ‎Moonwalker (inkl. Anleitung) 7,-
- ‎Paperboy (inkl. Anleitung) 5,-
- ‎Parlour Games (inkl. Anleitung) 5,-
- Sagaia 20,-
- Shadow of the Beast 7,-
- ‎Sonic the Hedgehog 2 (OVP inkl. Anleitung) 15,-
- ‎Sonic the Hedgehog Chaos (OVP inkl. Anleitung) 15,-
- ‎Space Gun (OVP inkl. Anleitung) 20,-
- ‎Strider II 10,-
- ‎Summer Games 5,-
- ‎Super Monaco GP (inkl. Anleitung) 5,-
- ‎Super Tennis (inkl. Anleitung) 5,-
- ‎The Ottifants (inkl. Anleitung) 7,-
- ‎Wonder Boy III: The Dragon's Trap 10,-
- ‎World Cup Italia '90 5,-

Master System Anleitungen
- ‎Castle of Illusion starring Mickey Mouse 2,-
- Tom & Jerry: The Movie 2,-

Mega Drive
- Davis Cup World Tour (OVP inkl. Anleitung) 8,-
- FIFA Soccer 95 (OVP inkl. Anleitung) 8,-
- Mega Games I 5,-
- Sonic the Hedgehog 5,-
- Sonic the Hedgehog 2 (OVP ohne Cover inkl. Anleitung) 8,-


----------



## Batze (3. August 2019)

Schöne Auflistung, 
aber wo sind die Zahlungs Modalitäten und alles andere was dazu gehört? Du musst schon schreiben wie das ganze Geldlich abgewickelt werden sollte. Und bei dir als Start One Poster aus dem Jahr 2009 solltest du schon Sicherheiten hier Vorzeigen.
Sonst könnte es sein das es hier ganz schnell gelöscht wird wen du das nicht ganz schnell nachbringst.


----------

